# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Ανεμιστήρας Οροφής

## coolworm

καλησπέρα, έχω ένα ανεμιστήρα οροφής 

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/15336866/Gr...01-Silver.html

και ξαφνικά η σκάλα 3 είναι σαν την σκάλα 1 ... η σκάλα ειναι σούπερ αργή! καμμία ιδέα ??
ευχαριστώ!

----------


## georgis

Κάπου έχει τον πυκνωτή.ελεγχο η αντικατάσταση.

----------


## coolworm

ευχαριστώ!! θα τον ανοίξω να δω, αν δεν είμαι σίγουρος θα σηκώσω φωτο για σιγουριά!

 :Smile:

----------

